# Dogface Puffer & Snowflake Eel



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

hey everyone. my name is ryan and i am new to fishforums.com. currently i have a 55 gallon freshwater tank and i am in the process of completing the cycle of my 40 gallon saltwater tank. right off the bat i have a question about a few of the fish i wish to place in my tank, however i feel that i already know the answer. so my question is this: can a dogface puffer fish and a snowflake eel be placed in the same tank? thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

They'd probably be fine in the same time given that it was large enough. But a 40 gallon tank is way too small for a dogface puffer. You can, however keep the eel in that size tank. If you're interested in puffers, look at the much smaller toby species.


----------



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

why couldn't i put it in the 40 gallon? is it a size issue?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

The dogface puffer will easily outgrow a 40 gallon tank. Think more along the lines of a 125 gallon tank.


----------

